
Squiz Matrix App 1.0 for iOS is Live - zedsaid
http://www.zedsaid.com/blog/squiz-matrix-app-1.0-is-live!
======
samuel1604
what's that?

~~~
shoebappa
I would assume it's an iOS app that connects to the Squiz Matrix WCMS

<http://www.squiz.co.uk/>

